# THe best way to use a routan :)



## The Sage (Jul 30, 2004)

my friend and his rent-a-van


----------



## vr62a4 (Apr 19, 2003)

haha thats sweet. I know now if I got issues with my bike, I can remove the 2 seats and put er in the van


----------



## linus69 (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: THe best way to use a routan  (The Sage)*

Very very cool, one of the best Routan pics I`ve seen yet, a truck is a truck.


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: THe best way to use a routan  (linus69)*

that is awesome. been wondering if one would fit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Autobahn_Bred (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: THe best way to use a routan  (The Sage)*

thats a nice fit







I wish VW would make a monster mat for the routan that you could roll out to cover that whole area when transporting huge items like your bike, furniture, appliances etc.


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

Nice


----------



## BlackVanRoutan (Aug 2, 2009)

For some reason I can't see the pics! What type of bike is it? I've been wondering if mine would go. Did you go in through the back door or the side door? It seems like the side door would be a lot more trouble, having to wiggle it into position, but from my rough measurements it gets you a few extra inches of height since the rear door opening is smaller than the inside of the van.


----------



## The Sage (Jul 30, 2004)

pics back up!


----------

